# Solved: can't uninstall/reinstall trend micro internet security 2010



## helmme82 (Mar 21, 2010)

i hope someone can help me, i have a dell inspiron 580. I am using windows 7 home premium 64bit. i was adding a new device, which told i had to uninstall trend micro internet security 2010 before i could add the new device. so i followed the steps it had told me to to uninstall it. so i thought i had done it correctly because the icon had disappeared in the right hand bottom corner of screen. I was able to add my new device (which was a printer). So then i proceeded to reinstall trend micro. I click on the install now. when i did that another box had popped up saying it had not been uninstalled. Then it said click uninstall now on bottom of page. I had done that another box then came up that showed it was trying to uninstall itself when it got to servers and drivers it stopped then another box came up that said uninstallation had been interuppted. It gave no anwser as to why it was interrupted. so i clicked on finsh later bacause that was all i could click on. But if i go into action center it says it has been turned off. So i click next to it to turn it back on but it won't. So I then contacted trend micro support the guy sent me an email telling me what i had to do. i Tried that it did not work. I called back talked to someone else who then emailed me a microsoft cleanup kit. i did that and it crashed my computer. so i could not get it to reboot normally so i had to go in undersafe mode. I then tried to do a windows system restore and it could not restore itself. So i shut the computer down and restarted it and when the dell screen came on i pressed f8 went in under advanced settings and did a dell imaging restore that worked to atleast get my pc to reboot normally. so i have now bought norton internet security hoping that could override the trend micro but that has not helped. If someone could please let me know of another way to try to uninstall trend micro i would really be thankful. If u need more info on my computer i will let u know.


----------



## oreosrockk (Mar 20, 2010)

Click Here to download the windows cleanup utility. Once you run it select Trend Micro Internet Security from the list and click remove.
I'm not sure if it will work with Windows 7. If not im sure theres a new version that supports it.


----------



## helmme82 (Mar 21, 2010)

thanks for u help. I have already done that. Thanks again


----------



## MidniteCarnival (Feb 22, 2010)

You could try going into Task Manager and seeing if there are any Trend Micro processes that are stuck running and see if you can cancel them or you can also try Smarty Uninstaller http://www.softpedia.com/get/Tweak/Uninstallers/Smarty-Uninstaller-Pro.shtml which will try and fix broken installs and finds all the left over registry entries and associated files.


----------



## helmme82 (Mar 21, 2010)

thank you for that info. I went in and there was nothing on the task screen. It was completly blank. I used the download as u had posted. The only thing that came up was stability errors. thanks once again for your suggestions.


----------



## helmme82 (Mar 21, 2010)

I was able to fix my computer through trend micro. they had to go in and manually uninstall it. when i tried to uninstall myself the first time, the program has corrurted my network driver. I still wasn't able to reinstall it, but i was able to install norton. I called dell so that they could fix my network driver. I'mso happy to have my computer back to normal. YAY. Thanks to everyone who replied and tried to help.


----------

